

35 Gorgeous Examples of White Color Usage in Web Design - smashfreakz
http://smashfreakz.com/2015/08/white-color-web-design/

======
mod50ack
I almost despise the white and flat color design oriented web. I prefer usable
lists to one word per page on white space.

